# how to use LCD monitor as TV



## the_souvik (Jul 16, 2010)

friends,
              As lcd monitors are less expensive than lcd tvs , which lcd monitor supports dth connection as well as dvd plugins. Should be 22 inch , HD ready and with in budget 9-10 thousand.


----------



## chris (Jul 17, 2010)

LG have Monitor with TV. One such model is LG M197WA


----------



## satyamy (Jul 17, 2010)

nope 
LCD Monitors wont give you that features & quality as compared to LCD TV


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 17, 2010)

easy way to connect is get an LCD Monitor with HDMI/DVI and buy a HD DTH.


----------



## sanju_nlp81 (Jul 17, 2010)

Well you can check out this very nice monitor tv from samsung

Multi Function Monitor - P2370MS - Desktop Monitior - Monitor | SAMSUNG

You can also check out this amazing product from AOC

Monitor TV 24


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 17, 2010)

Or if u have an old lcd monitor...just get a external tv tuner worth 1k and attach it with DTH box and lcd monitor...thats it


----------

